
Ask HN: What's it like working at a cannabis tech startup company? - hoodoof
So what is the work culture like at a cannabis company?<p>Does much get done?  Do people roll in late still half baked?<p>Or is it the ordinary super motivated, go hard startup culture?
======
KhalPanda
Why would it be any different to working at a brewery or distillery?

~~~
kleer001
Mostly the semi-legal problems I would think, depending on jurisdiction. In
the united states even if it's legal in a State it's still illegal Federally.
Right?

I think that might impact job security somehow.

